# Arctic Sub Ohm Tank by Horizon Tech



## RevnLucky7 (29/3/15)

You know, whenever a retailer or someone with a vested interest has something to say about a product (especially if it's being praised), it's always well advised to take it with a pinch of salt. But every now and then something happens that leaves me absolutely dumbstruck and in this particular case I felt strong enough to rant on it.

By now you've all seen Mr. Ripps review on this tank.
When that review went live I was wondering if bringing it in was the right move as we did not receive the product yet and since so many people hang on a reviewers words as I myself sometimes do I was afraid that tank, which I was highly anticipating would eventually turn out to be nothing more than hype.

The Arctic had received praise from many and out of no where Ripp's review came and completely decimated this tank before it even hit our shores. As suspected, many of our everyday customers walked into the store all asking the same question. Is this tank really as bad as Ripp Trippers claimed it was.

The answer is: "Hell no!"

To be frank, I have no idea WTF Ripp is talking about.
It's my forth day on a 0.5 dual coil running it steady at 50 Watts and guys, if you pass up the opportunity of trying this tank from your local vendor you are missing out on what is one hell of a vape. Take the flavor you're getting off a Subtank Mini and mash that up with the vapor production of an Atlantis with a touch more airflow and you have the Arctic as a result.

Given, on a fresh coil, there is a slight off taste. Is it as bad a Ripp is spitting? No...
This taste goes away when you hit the second tank of juice and it easily becomes one of the most saturated vapes on the planet. At 50W the 0.5 ohm coil shines and the vape becomes nice and warm.

While this is not a full review on the product, I did want to give the guys who were thinking about giving the Arctic a go a fair view on the product. If there is anyone else who owns this tank I'd honestly like to hear your views on it as I have been nothing short of completely satisfied. Enough so put my drippers aside. If any of your local retailers carry this tank - do yourself a favor and go check it out. It will replace your Sub tanks. It will replace your Atlantis!

I have happily offered my mod to anyone that had doubts about it. Without a single word, this tank sells itself. It's that good!

Disclaimer:
I have a retailer badge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/3/15)

Rip the Twit was obviously not paid for that specific review I assume.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/3/15)

johan said:


> Rip the Twit was obviously not paid for that specific review I assume.



Man even after his entire debacle, I still enjoy the guy. But if he's going to start blowing off game changers just to flip the other reviewers the bird then he really is becoming a twat. To each their own on their thoughts and opinions, but this guy absolutely destroyed the Arctic and his views are so far from the truth. I almost bought the Sub Tank mini instead when I saw that review. Yes it has it's problems, butthe flavor is amazing. Luckily I went on to the Arctic anyway and damn am I happy I did. No leaking, no spitting, no dry hits at 60W, no issues.

But it goes to show how these guys can influence what we buy and in this case Ripp almost mislead me!

And that Mr Ripp, makes you a doo doo!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)

I ordered one from the USA before I knew VMob was getting them in so fast! So I should be testing mine at the end of the week when my parcel of Nuppins hit SA!


----------



## Silver (29/3/15)

Thanks for the headsup @RevnLucky7 

Have you tried the goblin?
Am wondering how the Arctic compares with the Goblin?


----------



## huffnpuff (29/3/15)

Well, I've been thoroughly enjoying my Arctic the last few days. Been running the the dual coil 0.5 between 35-45Watts on my iStick 50 and it's what I've always wanted from a subohm clearo but could never get from my Atlantis/Subtanks and Delta 2. Dense warm vapes with delicious flavour(Better than Delta), good airflow and no whistling. Doing 80% VG and going like champ without any hint of dry hits on sustained hits like the others do. I don't know what Rip was doing but it's not rocket science to get this thing going. You just have to prime it proper (It's a long coil so drown it in VG!), do a phased run-in and you're good to go. Haven't had any funky startup taste in mine.

This tank does get hot quick, so I'd strongly recommend a delrin insulator or driptip. It's thirsty too, but what do you expect from dual subohm coils running above 35Watts? Get the same from my BF atties with similar builds. After the great performance I'm getting from the 0.5 dual I don't really see the point of the 0.2, but I'll give it a go on the Sigelei next week some time for shits-n-giggles.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)

Thanks @huffnpuff it sounds like a winner for me anyway!


----------



## huffnpuff (29/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @huffnpuff it sounds like a winner for me anyway!


I can guarantee that you'll have a much better experience than what you had with the Atlantis. I know I did.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)

huffnpuff said:


> I can guarantee that you'll have a much better experience than what you had with the Atlantis. I know I did.



That will be marvelous because I LOVE my Atlantis... I have 2 and both with the extended 5ml tanks... I dilute Tropical Ice in one and have Indian Giver (My Deep fried Ice Cream Juice) in the other!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> That will be marvelous because I LOVE my Atlantis... I have 2 and both with the extended 5ml tanks... I dilute Tropical Ice in one and have Indian Giver (My Deep fried Ice Cream Juice) in the other!



You referring to Indian Giver by Traditional Vapes gramps?
Damn fine vape that. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Sadly, Lola and Black and Blue (I think?) was a bust. But Indian Giver is a winner!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> You referring to Indian Giver by Traditional Vapes gramps?
> Damn fine vape that. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Sadly, Lola and Black and Blue (I think?) was a bust. But Indian Giver is a winner!



Yip that's the one... bummer on the other flavours because they are also on thier way to me!


----------



## Zodiac (30/3/15)

This tank is not bad, it's quite good, but it has nothing on the Goblin or Sub-Tank in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that's the one... bummer on the other flavours because they are also on thier way to me!



Maybe you find a liking to them. Just add menthol 
Yeah they're pretty meh...


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Maybe you find a liking to them. Just add menthol
> Yeah they're pretty meh...



At least the majority of the order is Deep Fried Ice Cream!  

Mmmm I wonder if I have enough menthol to fix the other juices,... stand by let me check!

Yes I have plenty! 

Back on track now... I will test the juices in the Arctic Tank!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup @RevnLucky7
> 
> Have you tried the goblin?
> Am wondering how the Arctic compares with the Goblin?



Well you can't really compare it as the Goblin an RBTA whilst the Arctic is a commercial tank using disposable coils.
As for a flavor and cloud chucking comparison, I'd be more than comfortable entering a cloud comp with an Arctic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (5/4/15)

So I had my fun on the 0.5 Ohm Dual Coil week, so been rocking the the 0.2Ohm dual coil. Runs well at 50Watts on the iStick 50 and pushed her a warmer 60Watts on the Sigelei. But, for me, the perfect performance, for heat and taste, is coming from my parallel Dimitri mechanical. I've always felt all the 0.5Ohm clearo's up to now seemed a bit lackluster on mechanicals when compared to running the same coils on VV mods, but the 0.2 really shines on mechs for those who like warm and fuzzy vapes.

Just note that due to the shallow positive pin, it is not reccomended for hybrid/atty-to-battery mods.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Achmat89 (6/4/15)

Zodiac said:


> This tank is not bad, it's quite good, but it has nothing on the Goblin or Sub-Tank in my opinion



To be honest i think the subtank has nothing on the Arctic, i was at vapemob when @RevnLucky7 was on day 2 with his Arctic and man oh man does she chuck, the flavour is so good you still taste and smell that joose lingering on your lips lol

Its like a Super atlantis met a Super Subtank and had a baby... the Arctic would be the end result.
The best part is this super tank is not shy of high watts that's for sure, not a single dry hit was given this day.

Tank systems are definitely stepping up their game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Achmat89 said:


> To be honest i think the subtank has nothing on the Arctic, i was at vapemob when @RevnLucky7 was on day 2 with his Arctic and man oh man does she chuck, the flavour is so good you still taste and smell that joose lingering on your lips lol
> 
> Its like a Super atlantis met a Super Subtank and had a baby... the Arctic would be the end result.
> The best part is this super tank is not shy of high watts that's for sure, not a single dry hit was given this day.
> ...



Liked your description @Achmat89 
I assume this is more aimed at big lung hits rather than concentrated mouth to lung?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Liked your description @Achmat89
> I assume this is more aimed at big lung hits rather than concentrated mouth to lun





Silver said:


> Liked your description @Achmat89
> I assume this is more aimed at big lung hits rather than concentrated mouth to lung?



To be honest i think it was somewhat designed in the middle, a balance of vape style for both flavour junkies or cloud chasers.
Like if you start out at 20watts the taste is still there and still produces a decent cloud.
But we all know the time you go higher watts(HEAT) is where you see the true potential of your joose, and this is basically where you want to be with this tank but it is not a NEED to be there.
So whether you're a flavour junkie or a cloud chaser you will enjoy this tank. Just know you will never get a dry hit even when chain vaping, and i know most flavour junkies chain vape

I have a feeling this tank will get the love the Nautilus Mini got all around the world because of its flavour hits and decent smoke production(In it's time)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

Just love your new avatar, @Achmat89 .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (6/4/15)

Andre said:


> Just love your new avatar, @Achmat89 .



Hahaha thanks @Andre, i think we all have this "Vaper Disease"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (6/4/15)

I haven't tried the Arctic, but for me the subtank mini is a winner for the mere fact I can build my own coils. This means I can go to any ohms (within reason) I choose. The stock coils are ok, but not nearly as good as the RBA base.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/4/15)

wicking coiling juiceflow....... if you have this right the arctic can go and sit in the little naughty corner coz it aint got nothing on my subtank mini....... maybe you got one like @WHeunis which sucks whaleballs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/4/15)

RIEFY said:


> wicking coiling juiceflow....... if you have this right the arctic can go and sit in the little naughty corner coz it aint got nothing on my subtank mini....... maybe you got one like @WHeunis which sucks whaleballs


Your opinion is irrelevant Rief! You haven't had an arctic! Don't make me call someone to put you on your place. You're only allowed an opinion if your attys are STOCK!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/4/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Your opinion is irrelevant Rief! You haven't had an arctic! Don't make me call someone to put you on your place. You're only allowed an opinion if your attys are STOCK!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you my friend need to come back for lessons seems all u thought you has faded away. remember you only building coils for 6months ne

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/4/15)

RIEFY said:


> you my friend need to come back for lessons seems all u thought you has faded away. remember you only building coils for 6months ne


 you need to go scratch in your Vape case and get your ce5+ out again. Show the people how you make it blow clouds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (6/4/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Your opinion is irrelevant Rief! You haven't had an arctic! Don't make me call someone to put you on your place. You're only allowed an opinion if your attys are STOCK!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


        


Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> you need to go scratch in your Vape case and get your ce5+ out again. Show the people how you make it blow clouds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

@RIEFY I need to get you to help me modify my beloved Evod1. Let's pump it up and make it take on the big guns! Lol


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> @RIEFY I need to get you to help me modify my beloved Evod1. Let's pump it up and make it take on the big guns! Lol


@Silver - check this out: http://www.evodbcc.com/rebuild-evod-coil/

Go Sub Ohm, drill the holes of the Evod airflow a bit bigger and I'm sure it will kick ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Derick said:


> @Silver - check this out: http://www.evodbcc.com/rebuild-evod-coil/
> 
> Go Sub Ohm, drill the holes of the Evod airflow a bit bigger and I'm sure it will kick ass



Lol, thanks @Derick, that is actually a great tutorial
I have rebuilt many Evod coils in my "earlier days" but never sub ohm. Always kept it at about 1.3 or higher. Maybe i should try subohm it. Would be marvellous!

Nowadays I am too lazy so I just use the stock coils. I just nuke the 18mg with more menthol to give it a bit of a nitrous boost and it becomes a little pocket rocket

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Derick, that is actually a great tutorial
> I have rebuilt many Evod coils in my "earlier days" but never sub ohm. Always kept it at about 1.3 or higher. Maybe i should try subohm it. Would be marvellous!
> 
> Nowadays I am too lazy so I just use the stock coils. I just nuke the 18mg with more menthol to give it a bit of a nitrous boost and it becomes a little pocket rocket


Kanger now makes 0.8 coils, but it is for the Evod 2 (basically the same as the mini pt3)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (6/5/15)

Picked up an Arctic Tank Today...
So after reviewing this thread and Rip Trippers review... I agree, There is a little Dog shite taste (edit: albeit a small dog lol) on first tank... onto second tank now and it seems to be getting better... Hope it does, besides the current taste, she has some nice clouds... but runs hot and is thirsty at 30w on the .5 coil which is expected.

EDIT: Menthol Disguises said small Dog Shite Flavour ... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (10/5/15)

Just got the arctic tank. Best standard sub ohm tank IMO. Better than the subtank mini and atlantis in airflow and flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Looney (28/7/15)

Rafique said:


> Just got the arctic tank. Best standard sub ohm tank IMO. Better than the subtank mini and atlantis in airflow and flavour



Then you should try the freemax starre subohm tank. I have both and can say without a doubt that the freemax starre beats the arctic in flavor and vapor production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Looney (28/7/15)

Looney said:


> Then you should try the freemax starre subohm tank. I have both and can say without a doubt that the freemax starre beats the arctic in flavor and vapor production
> 
> Edit: oh and it comes with a 5ml tank and not a 2.5 or 3ml.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (28/7/15)

I'm not sure if any vendors stock it I know someone asked about it in the vendor section


----------



## Looney (28/7/15)

Rafique said:


> I'm not sure if any vendors stock it I know someone asked about it in the vendor section



That was me who asked about it  the only vendor I found that stocks it is Vaporize. I ordered it from them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (30/7/15)

Can somebody please point me in the direction of where i may find a replacement glass for the Arctic tank?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/2/16)

Been rocking a new Arctic since lunch. No dog poop taste (as if I would know the taste anyway). Perfect since the first moment. Likes itself some higher watts. At first I like my subtanks more but after some messing aboit and tweaking this thing is a BEAST. 

For direct-to-lung freaks not a MTL tank at all not even remotely. Made for chucking tasty full bodied clouds so thick it blinds you for a moment.


----------

